# The Woman with the Golden Guns



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Please remember that this story is ment to be placed in the Old Western days. Where Cowboys are still fighting Indians. 

It's no the best story and the tittle doesn't make since just yet but be patient and i'll get there. This is coming off the top of my head. I don't have it wrote down so it may take a little bit.

Also i'd like feedback on what yal think... Please. 


“Come on fella.” Hyde said to the 12 month old colt she got out of a dappled grey mare and palomino stallion. He’s a pale horse. No white, grey nor palomino just a pale color. She’s had him for a year now and he has no name. No name has fit him yet. He has big brown eyes that are soft to look at. Hyde was a little surprised when she measured him to be 15hhs at only a year old. But his parents are both 16hhs tall. Though that was two years ago, now he’s 16hhs himself at three years old. Hyde was taking him to the round pen to start saddle breaking him. She has already got him to neck rein while on the ground. Her father Lee, brother Lassiter and her 5 year old niece (Her brother’s daughter) Kassidy came out to watch her ride. “You sure you don’t want me to ride him first?” Lassiter asked. “He’s my horse, not yours.” Hyde said. “My perfect horse.” She whispered to him. He has a very nice muscular built to him. Big boned, beautiful soft eyes, thick neck and chest, nice built hind quarters. He’s my dream horse come true. “He’s filled out very nicely Hyde.” Her father said. “Yes Father he has. I worried when he was born. Being so skinny and small.” She said slipping the bridle in his awaiting mouth. Hyde stood there thinking for a moment them said. “I think I’ll ride him bareback first.” Saying this more to herself she heard her brother sigh. “Kassidy will you bring that bucket over here?” Hyde asked her niece. Kassidy did as told and handed Hyde the bucket. “Thanks.” Hyde said setting the bucket by the horse. She looked back to see Kassidy still standing there. “What’s wrong?” Hyde asked. “Nothing….. I was just wondering when Elliot gets old enough to break can I do it?” She asks Hyde. “Well that’s up to your father, but for know we can play around with him until he gets old enough to break and if you show me by then that you can handle him I may let you have a swirl at getting bucked off.” Hyde said laughing. “Hey that’s not funny.” She said stomping of giggling. Hyde took a deep breath and got on top for the bucket. She put her hands on the horses back and looked at his eager face that was looking back interested in what she was doing. Hyde looked at him then threw her leg over his back.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anyone like it?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I love it!!!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I've decided to change the tittle to this story. It's not going to have anything to do with any golden guns or any of that. I figured the way i want this story to go will be to graphic. So i'm going to write the next part today or Monday. But it will be different then i planned. 

Also it's modern day theme now.

If a Moderator could change the tittle to "A Girl with a Broken Heart" I would appreciate it.


----------

